# Charmers threaten



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Snake charmers in the Indian state of Orissa have threatened to release snakes in the state assembly to protest against restrictions being imposed on them.

The snake charmers say that pressure from animal rights activists is driving them from the streets.

Several of the performers have recently been arrested under wildlife protection laws and had their snakes confiscated.

But now the head of a snake charming community says unless their problems are addressed they will release hundreds of snakes in the capital and even in the state assembly.

Wildlife campaigners insist snake charming is cruel and often results in the animal's death.

But the snake charmers say nearly 20,000 people work in the industry and it is them, not the snakes, who are facing extinction.

http://www.infoaboutnetwork.com/view/news/694/


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

i would only be too happy if the charmers did in fact face extinction. by all means, they should proceed in the legislation immediately.


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2004)

Since they cut the fangs out of the snakes' head when they use them in a show, I don't think it would be much of a threat if they did release their snakes.

It is animal abuse, but I still feel some admiration for snake charmers. They are making a living off of the average person's mix of fear and fascination with snakes.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Bullsnake said:


> Since they cut the fangs out of the snakes' head when they use them in a show, I don't think it would be much of a threat if they did release their snakes.
> 
> It is animal abuse, but I still feel some admiration for snake charmers. They are making a living off of the average person's mix of fear and fascination with snakes.
> [snapback]797493[/snapback]​


but the sad is that those snakes live rarely over a year of being de fanged


----------



## TripDs (Oct 11, 2004)

they die from being defanged? cause they cant eat or what?


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

iwantapiranha said:


> they die from being defanged? cause they cant eat or what?
> [snapback]797642[/snapback]​


First, the operation is usually done by a layman with crude tools and under unsanitary conditions, I imagine infections kill a whole bunch of them. Second, in many venomous snakes (not sure if this includes elapids. Poly? Croc?) the venom helps start the digestive process, removing the venom apparatus can cause all kings of problems not readily apparent.

I also applaud this legislation.

-PK


----------

